# This is drivin me crazy!



## sisco

Got this in an email the other day:
ARE YOU SMARTER THAN A 5TH  GRADER?

There are 7 girls on a bus
Each girl has 7 backpacks
In  each backpack, there are 7 big cats For every big cat there are 7  little
cats

Question: How many legs are there in the bus?

The  number of legs is the password to unlock the Excel sheet.

I've figured left & right, up and down and haven't got the right answer yet.


----------



## blackhawk19

How about 238


----------



## rip

238 legs on the bus.


----------



## rip

240 the bus driver


----------



## smokebuzz

10990??????


----------



## bigarm's smokin

*240 would be my guess*
*   Your quicker than me RIP. *


----------



## wvsmokeman

252 legs on the bus or 254 if you count the driver?


----------



## sanva

7 girls x 2 legs ea. = 14 legs
7 girls x 7 backpacks ea. = 49 backpacks
49 backpacks times 7 big cats ea. = 343 big cats
343 cats x 4 legs ea. = 1372 legs
343 big cats x 7 little cats = 2401 little cats
2401 little cats x 4 legs ea. =9604 legs
14 + 1372 + 9604 = 10,990 legs
This does not include a driver , but there was no mention of a driver!
Hope this helps!


----------



## smokebuzz

Kinda what i thought


----------



## irwinwd

I agree with smokebuzz.  10990 + 2 if your counting a bus driver?  

7 girls x 2 legs14
7 girls x 7 packs/girl x 7 big cats/pack x 4 legs/cat1372
7 girls x 7packs/girl x 7 big cat/pack x 7 small cats/big cat x 4 legs/cat9604
10990


----------



## irwinwd

sanva, you were quicker on the keys than me!


----------



## rip

1582 legs on the bus. And my head hurts!


----------



## crewdawg52

Depends on if there is a bus driver or not.



7 girls x 2 legs = 14 legs
7 girls x 7 back packs = 49 BP
49 bp x 7 cats = 343 cats
343 cats x 7 little cats = 2401 cats

2401 cats x 4 legs = 9604 legs

9604 legs + 14 legs = 9614 legs without a bus driver!

9616 with a bus driver!

I hope I'm right!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			










 My brain hurts


----------



## homebrew & bbq

Or it could be zero since the girls are ON the bus and not IN the bus.

Just a thought...


----------



## crewdawg52

I hate you..........
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Good thought though! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





But then again, if there was a bus driver, *THEN,* there would be 2 legs in the bus.


----------



## richtee

I think you got it. But then again... I think everyone in the US should know english.


----------



## hawgheaven

Reminds me of one of my grandsons... 

"Pop Pop, where do you live?"
"I live in Delaware"
"No, you live ON Delaware... if you were IN Delaware, you'd be dead."

Good point...


----------



## bustedluckbarbq

7 girls - 14
7 cats in each bag times 7 bags - 49x 4 legs - leg count = 196
7 little for each of 7 big - 49x 4 legs - leg count = 196

14 + 196 + 196 = 406 with driver if any = 408


----------



## smokeys my pet

Do the cats have all there legs or are the smoked????????????????????????????????????????????  ???????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## vlap

I get 10,990 as well

Has the excel spreadsheet been opened yet?


----------



## vlap

See the bold print.


----------



## sisco

And we have a winner!


----------



## hawgheaven

So when do we get to see the Excel spread sheet?


----------



## desert smokin

14 nothing said about the backpacks being on the bus, just that each girl has seven backpacks. They could be anywhere other than the bus.


----------



## sisco

A screen shot's the best I can do:


----------



## figjam

Your 2401 answer is the number of little cats, but when you go to the next line to multiply by 4 you have forgotten about the 4 legs on the 343 big cats.


----------

